# Hitcing from Marietta Oklahoma to Wisconsin



## Hippie95 (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm wanting to hitch out of Marietta Oklahoma heading to Wisconsin


----------



## WanderLost (Aug 23, 2020)

Watch out for toll roads.


----------



## Hippie95 (Aug 23, 2020)

WanderLost said:


> Watch out for toll roads.


Where would those be honestly I hide the whole time unless it stops then I'm off so I never worried about it


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 23, 2020)

Are you talking about hitching, or train hopping? Cause there’s a shit ton of toll roads in Oklahoma. If you live there, you can’t help but be aware of them?


----------



## Hippie95 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hopping for now


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 23, 2020)

You are in the hitching section.


----------



## Hippie95 (Aug 23, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> You are in the hitching section.


I'm gonna do both so it saves me from getting caught


----------



## Hippie95 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hippie95 said:


> I'm gonna do both so it saves me from getting caught


I'll probably hitch out of Oklahoma then catch out


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 23, 2020)

You are confused about appropriate sections of StP to ask which questions, it seems.Stick your thumb out and aim it at the state of Wisconsin.


----------



## Hippie95 (Aug 23, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> You are confused about appropriate sections of StP to ask which questions, it seems.


I'm new on this but yes I'm catching out but you said there's tolls so I'm gonna hitch out to Kansas then catch out


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Aug 23, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Hippie95 (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## WanderLost (Aug 23, 2020)

Hippie95 said:


> I'm new on this but yes I'm catching out but you said there's tolls so I'm gonna hitch out to Kansas then catch out


Looks like you got this post mixed up with your other trainhopping one.
If i were you id hitch the 35 to okc then catch a train to kc or beyond. Should be an easy trip to Wisconsin.


----------



## Hippie95 (Aug 23, 2020)

WanderLost said:


> Looks like you got this post mixed up with your other trainhopping one.
> If i were you id hitch the 35 to okc then catch a train to kc or beyond. Should be an easy trip to Wisconsin.


Ight thanks down to to tag along


----------



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 5, 2020)

How’d this go?


----------



## Hippie95 (Sep 6, 2020)

plasticlife said:


> How’d this go?


Haven't gone yet I'm trying to save before I go


----------

